# Apple wine and ... cider wine? ;-)



## Amandolin (Oct 21, 2019)

Today I started a slight variation on Apfelwein 

(see pic for my recipe/notes)

I’m planning to try the same concept in my other 3 gal carboy but with cider and dark brown sugar. 

Anybody have any recommendations for additions? I was wondering if it would benefit from adding... 
- Golden raisins
- More apple peels
- Oak
- ?


----------



## Johnd (Oct 21, 2019)

Amandolin said:


> Today I started a slight variation on Apfelwein
> 
> (see pic for my recipe/notes)
> 
> ...


 What’s the SG of the must after combining all of the ingredients?


----------



## Amandolin (Oct 21, 2019)

Johnd said:


> What’s the SG of the must after combining all of the ingredients?



Didn't even measure it! Since I made it right into the carboy it wasn't full enough to reach the thief in until after I added the yeast. Per the recipe it should end up being about 8.5%.


----------



## crabjoe (Nov 13, 2019)

Amandolin said:


> Didn't even measure it! Since I made it right into the carboy it wasn't full enough to reach the thief in until after I added the yeast. Per the recipe it should end up being about 8.5%.



So how's yours looking? I just finished 5 gallons and it had very little body, and I has added a tsp of tannin before I pitched the yeast.

This time I'm going to increase the starting SG to 1.075 because I'm looking for a minimum of 10% abv.. I'm also going to throw a banana in with primary for, hopefully, some body.

If you can think of anything else to give it more body, please let me know. If the banana idea is bad, I need to know that too.

Thanks


----------



## G259 (Nov 13, 2019)

I have a couple, 1 gal. cider wine, and 3 gal. cider mead. Waiting!
I found a commercial brand (on sale) that had no preservatives.


----------



## crabjoe (Nov 13, 2019)

G259 said:


> I have a couple, 1 gal. cider wine, and 3 gal. cider mead. Waiting!
> I found a commercial brand (on sale) that had no preservatives.



Your cyser, how much honey did you use per gallon?


----------



## bshef (Nov 14, 2019)

I make a cloudy cider that I back-sweeten with frozen apple juice concentrate. It really helps the apple flavor come forward. Mine is a hard cider using Nottingham yeast but it still needs some body and taste after fermentation. You just have to decide amounts by taste.


----------



## G259 (Nov 14, 2019)

2 lbs./gal.


----------

